# Battery stat reset



## admeasel (Aug 3, 2011)

Never would have thought a reset would make such a difference, but seeing is believing!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty fudgein impressive


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn ...how'd u manage that? I can't get that on extended battery lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## admeasel (Aug 3, 2011)

I have the HTC extended battery and never got more than a day till the battery reset.

Currently running:
JimmyDene_Mild_2.11.605.9
1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3
Imoseyon 5.1
Normal mode, interactiveX, zram enabled, & 184Mhz unlocked

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

do you mean full charge and wiping batterystats.bin file?


----------



## admeasel (Aug 3, 2011)

Correct. I did my reset through recovery. Different way of doing the same thing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

